# Last Minute Hilton Head Marriott  8/6 thru 8/13



## jont (Aug 4, 2016)

Marriott Harbour Point at Shelter Cove  2 BR from Sat 8/6 thru 8/13...$500
pm me if interested

john


----------



## penny1234567890 (Aug 5, 2016)

*Wish*

I wish this was two weeks later starting 8/28!!!


----------



## jont (Aug 5, 2016)

Unit is no longer available


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 6, 2016)

*Wrong thread*

Accidentally posted in wrong thread.


----------

